# I stink!! Wtf



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all.... Ok slightly strange thing going on at mo. Been on Kefeie Sus for last 3 weeks, only that. And I've started to smell pretty wrank! Attack of the BO during every gym session!

Ive even been showering 3 times a day and as soon as I start lifting I sweat and not smell too good.

This has never happened to me before, I use body sprays etc and am a clean person but recently after using this sus this has started happening.

Is is there anything in Sus that would cause this?

I havent had sus for many years and not sure I'll continue it if this is a side for me on it.?!

Anyone else have simular issues with any types of gear?

Getting sick of it..... Nobody likes a smelly person :-(


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Use soap ...


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

WardyX11 said:


> Use soap ...


Fcuk me that's a great idea!!!! You'll go far son!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dove soap and 0% alcohol roll on


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Could it be any substance/compound in the sus that is elevating or triggerng this off as apposed to what's in cyp or enth?


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Could it be any substance/compound in the sus that is elevating or triggerng this off as apposed to what's in cyp or enth?


Yep, could be the carrier oil. Could be a lot unrelated things, but the choice of carrier oil would surely have some effect.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

rumbaba said:


> Yep, could be the carrier oil. Could be a lot unrelated things, but the choice of carrier oil would surely have some effect.


Right ok, ill research what that may be and see what's the possible explanation.

Will probably drop this sus in a few weeks


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't really know how to help mate but I get the same from tren it makes me fcking stink it's discusting no matter how clean I am before I leave my house within 5 hours I look like a greasy tramp that's just rubbed a kebab over my face


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

When I get on tren I smell bad but not bobs orange more like wet dog fvckin horrible


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Count yourself lucky, my underarm sweat stinks whether I'm juicing or not. In my case though, it's genetic - I shower twice a day with soap, don't eat smelly foods. I have to use aluminium deoderant every other day to completely stop my underarm sweat. The more expensive option is botox if you have the money but I think you can just get that online and inject it yourself and save a ****load of money.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

sean89 said:


> Count yourself lucky, my underarm sweat stinks whether I'm juicing or not. In my case though, it's genetic - I shower twice a day with soap, don't eat smelly foods. I have to use aluminium deoderant every other day to completely stop my underarm sweat. The more expensive option is botox if you have the money but I think you can just get that online and inject it yourself and save a ****load of money.


Damn, for some odd reason I wouldn't want to pin that in my underarm, even tho I pin gear everywhere else!

It's defo the sus as it's not happened with anything else, even Tren!

My mrs said today after the gym it's more like wet dog than Billy Ocean! So that's a slight relief!

Will drop the sus in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

sean89 said:


> Count yourself lucky, my underarm sweat stinks whether I'm juicing or not. In my case though, it's genetic - I shower twice a day with soap, don't eat smelly foods. I have to use aluminium deoderant every other day to completely stop my underarm sweat. The more expensive option is botox if you have the money but I think you can just get that online and inject it yourself and save a ****load of money.


Bro, I feel for you. Can't be an easy life at times.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Could it be any substance/compound in the sus that is elevating or triggerng this off as apposed to what's in cyp or enth?


sounds like food as gear normally has a hospital type smell .


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

ewen said:


> sounds like food as gear normally has a hospital type smell .


So could be down to my diet? I have been playing around with less carbs and such these last few weeks too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> So could be down to my diet? I have been playing around with less carbs and such these last few weeks too


post your diet up , also what is the smell ?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ricky12345 said:


> Don't really know how to help mate but I get the same from tren it makes me fcking stink it's discusting no matter how clean I am before I leave my house within 5 hours I look like a greasy tramp that's just rubbed a kebab over my face


That's the same as me normally on a weekend tho my prob is it is a fuking kebab rubbed over my face


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

This:










Works wonders, seriously.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you getting a bit more 'weighty' with your course? It could just be from that? :confused1:


----------



## humble_guy (Oct 14, 2013)

my under arms never smelled before... but since my last cycle which was Tren and Test my armpits smell very bad very quick.. so I can only think it was the gear..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> So could be down to my diet? I have been playing around with less carbs and such these last few weeks too


Is it an ammonia like smell?

I had this once, it's down to you being in ketosis.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Damn, for some odd reason I wouldn't want to pin that in my underarm, even tho I pin gear everywhere else!
> 
> It's defo the sus as it's not happened with anything else, even Tren!
> 
> ...


I had this same problwm

Searched google. No help. Got it on test400. A mix of wet dogg. Rain. And a smell like **** once. Im thnkn wtf. Carrier oil or hormones. Not good news !!


----------

